# Very stinky gas, constipation after quiting smoking! Went from IBS-d to IBS-C Help!



## brukeb (Apr 13, 2004)

Okay please bear with me as I am new to this board and this is my first post. I have been reading alot and I see some help, but just need to tell my situation in hopes that someone else has had what I am going through. I don't see all of the solutions to my problems. I have to be alittle graphic for everyone to understand how horrible this is for me!First of all I have had IBS-D for about 10 years and I just quit smoking a little over a month ago. Every since I quit smoking I have switched to IBS-C and have stayed there. I hate it. I hated it before but I felt very healthy with going 4-5 times a day, now I am lucky to go once. And that is with help. It is hard to go so much less often, I feel like I have a storage of #### (pardon the pun) in my stomach just rotting away. I have been taking Metamucil about once a day for two weeks now in hopes that I could be more regular. Not only can I not go, but I have gas EVERYDAY. And it isn't just a little fart here or there, it is STINKY! Like I really do have rotten food just hanging out in my intestines. I thought this might go away but it has been over a month. I am starting to go crazy. Last night I locked myself in our spare bedroom from 6:00 until 10:00 farting the entire time. It is like contractions, it is every 5 to 10 minutes and a huge explosion - that has a horrid horrid smell comes out. And it is hot coming out. Sorry to be gross, but I have to. So now today my stomach is all twisted up and gurgling and hurts. Not like shooting gas pain like I got with IBS-D but like a stressed out pain. ANd all day long I hold in my farts because for obvious reasons I have to! So when I get home I explode. I mean this all would be okay if it was a couple days, or a week or maybe two, but god 5 weeks! When is it going to stop?? I just need to know what to take or something. I am lactose intolerant so I drink the lactose reduced milk and I don't do anything real wacky with my diet. I try to eat either soup or cereal for lunch and a regular dinner. I am going to start taking carbs out ... white bread, potatoes, and pastas. But I need some sort of relief now! All I want to do is lock myself in a room and fart to relieve some of the pressure. And I would LOVE a couple more BM's a day! I have also been taking Dulcolax and starting on Probiotics. Does anyone have any other miracle cure to help dissapate these symptoms? I really am just looking for some sort of relief. It is so depressing. My poor fiance just doesn't know what to do, he just keeps telling me to take Gas X which I haven't tried for about 5 years and they didn't help then so that is why I haven't tried. Okay, sorry this is so long, any help would be appreciated!


----------



## sadone (Dec 17, 2003)

brukeb...it seems that a number of people on here have quit smoking...i've read from some that their systems were out of wack for a while and then went back to before they quit...personally, i have not been able to quit yet







...do you drink coffee??


----------



## brukeb (Apr 13, 2004)

Yes I do drink coffee. I am going to stop though. I LOVE coffee too! I just am hoping that it is one or two things that I can iliminate from my diet to make this all go away! Yeah you know I thought if this all would have subsided after a while I wouldn't be too concerened, but it hasn't...not even a little. I am going to get some dietary enzymes tonight so I hope those will help me a little .... just don't know what to do!Want a cigarette I will tell you that!


----------



## 2muchanxiety4me (Mar 31, 2004)

Congratulations on quiting smoking! This upcoming July will be my 2 year anniversary since I quit. Yeah!







I too used to primarily have IBS-D and then I quit smoking and it turned to primarily IBS-C. It is still mostly C but if I get really nervous or stressed out, it will turn to D. I wish I was just 'regular'. Oh well. For me though, the cigarette AND the coffee combined would normally help me go in the morning. Now, with just coffee, it doesn't seem to do the trick.


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

maybe you have a bug, brukeb. Try pepto Bismol for a couple of days. it might constipate you a bit but it might kill the bug. it is not normal to fart every ten minutes for four hours every day.


----------



## 2muchanxiety4me (Mar 31, 2004)

What about Gas-X or Beano? I don't know if they work because I don't have a gas problem.


----------



## meribaibs (Jan 18, 2004)

Quitting smoking can make you constipated and gassy, whether you have IBS or not. Believe me, I've been there---again and again! Keep refined carbohydrates to a minimum, drink lots of water, and use laxative teas. It's the only way to get through it. You're not alone. Check out the Quitnet forum (Quitnet.com); the complaints keep coming in. I suspect it's worse for those of us who are predisposed to gut problems.


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

Try digestive enzymes. My Gi told me about them. I use the multi-enzyme formula from GNC and I find that they do help with gas. Good luck and congrats for quitting smoking. That is fantastic and you should be proud of yourself for doing it.


----------



## jodunan (Jun 3, 2004)

Hi brukebIt sounds as though you have a few problems. I would like to suggest a few things. First of all I think you might have weak stomach acid which allows for partial digestion and could be a reason for the gas. Take a digestive enzyme with your meals. They will not harm you. Humans usually ate enough plant food which would supply you with the necessary enzymes for digestion, but we do not get enough, so the enzymes will help you digest your food. This in turn will help your body get more nutrience which in the long run will make your digestive juices stronger. Secondly, I would recommend that you do not combine foods. If you are going to eat a protein, just have vegetables, if you are going to eat a carb just have veg. This is because protein causes a release of acid in the stomach which breaks down the protein. carbohydrates cause the release of an alkaline solution which breakdown carbs. If you combine proteins and carbs you get a neutralizing effect in your intestines causing your food to sit idle and give off gas. You should also eat way more vegetables with your meal for digestion, you might want to steam them at first due to poor digestion. do not drink water until 1 hour after eating. You must get rid of all refined flours. do not eat bread, white pasta, white rice, sugars, high sugar fruits. This feeds the bad bacteria in your gut which competes for space in your intestine with good bacteria. Bacteria cling to your intestine, good bacteria do not irritate the intestine, they help in digestion. If your intestine has too much bad bacteria, this irritates the lining of your intestine, good bacteria will remove the bad. You must take probiotics with your meals. Taking them at meal time when your digestive acids are diluted and this allows the bacteria to have a chance to make it to the intestine. You must do everything you can to promote a friendly bacteria environment. Friendly bacteria is what makes your poop. They basically eat your food and you are pooping out their byproducts, therefore eat food that will increase the population of good bacteria and this will increase your poop. You must stop eating at around 7 pm as you need to let your intestine rest. It is digesting all day and needs time to rest and repair. Remember coffee kills good bacteria. You must be eating foods such as fish, chicken, complex carbohydrates, such as quinoa, brown rice, wild rice. White sugars feed the bad bacteria. You should also try coconut milk, it kills yeast and aids in digestion, it does amazing things. You must change the environment of your intestine. I hope this helps. good luck


----------



## luvslegal (May 14, 2004)

well, friend, i think that first of all you gotta stop owning your body's problem. It's just a physical problem and its not who are you. i suggest that you do positive affirmations. Beause i think that this disease is brual on our emotions. Second of all, laugh about it. Thirdly, the suggestoins made by other seem like they might work. Be willing to take direction. I HAVE BEEN THERE. REALLY. Paniking over it doesn't help. I can't stop drinking cofee . it's my last thing.


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

> quote:First of all I think you might have weak stomach acid which allows for partial digestion


All that acid accomplishes is that it kills bacteria.


----------



## anutosh (Nov 29, 2003)

I posted this on another screen with a number correction. I have not posted much but have a lot to say on the subject. I have been struggling with IBS C for almost 30 years (I am 45 now).I have spent over $30,000+ in my search for answers, seeing doctors, therapists, hypnotists, new age specialists, psychics, acupuncturists etc., and experimenting with every product, and approach under the sun to help my body get well. Everything was a quick fix. I was like a junkie trying to find a new hit. I had originally concluded that I would just be addicted to laxatives and or/colonics to clean my system out and avoid the pain etc. and just accept that my body was screwed up forever. I know the agony that many of you go through day to day. Believe me I do.In the last few months, after being a patient of Dr. David Dahlman, my constipation does not exist. He has worked independently with me to tailor a program (diet and supplements) that meets my unique situation. The big change for me was saying goodbye to ALL dairy. Being the nacho queen that I am, this was not easy at all until I started feeling the payoff of his plan. Over the years, I I had so many colonics and relied heavily on laxatives, my body forgot how to work on its own. Progress was slow initially, I was like a junkie going clean but I must say life is looking absolutely wonderful right now. Lazarus has risen. I have now dropped 30 lbs., I am off antidepressants in the last few months since February 2004 . My self assessment of my health of my body on a scale of 1 to 10 was a 1 in January of this year. It is now a 6+. I am still working on killing some bad bacteria that are residing in me which causes some issues, but I am well on my way to being free of the prison I have been in for so many years. Believe me, I am grateful and am now experiencing freedom


----------



## rixende (Aug 25, 2007)

I've quit smoking at various times throughout mylife.~Every time I've had awful constipation.None of the stop smoking therapies want to acknowlede this. I can't go without having a cigarette.I'm so fed up with it all. Fruit and veg make it worse.i've just started smoking again because of the depression due to blouting and constipation. it's ruined my social life completely. i can cope with work and living alone but I'm bored and lonely.No -one I know would be sympathetic least of all my family.any ideas anyone to help?Rixende


----------

